# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Συνταγή για κρέμα νεοσσών

## jk21

*Προσφατα ετυχε να αγορασω για φιλικο μου προσωπο κρεμα για νεοσσους .Βασικα για αλλη πηγαινα ,αλλη χρειαστηκε να παρω ,λογω ελλειψης αυτης που μου ειχε ζητηθει .Πηρα λοιπον στα περιεργα χερια μου και με τα γεματα περιεργια ματια μου ,διαβασα τα συστατικα στην αγγλικα 
*
*rice  ,dried bakery products  , dried whole eggs ,soy protein ,sugars ,dried milk protein και μια λιστα απο πολυβιταμινες ,ιχνοστοιχεια και αμινοξεα* 
*
Πηρα λοιπον και γω* 

*2 κουταλιες ανθους ορυζης Γιωτης ,το οποιο εχει και καποιες βιταμινες προσθετες και πρεβιοτικα ( φρουκτολιγοσακχαριτες )  αντι του απλου ρυζαλευρου της συνταγης 
*

*1 μονο μπισκοτο πτι μπερ (αντι των αγνωστων προελευσης bakery products και των suuuuugars που εχει .... δεν εφτανε αυτη των bakery products ...) 
*


*Εβρασα ενα αυγο 12 λεπτα και τον κροκο τον πατησα με πηρουνι σε τηγανι αντικολλητικο (στην αρχη με δυνατη φωτια και μετα μολις ζεσταθηκε με χαμηλη ) και συνεχιζα πανω στο τηγανι το ανακατεμα ,ωστε συντομα αφυδατωθηκε και εγινε σχεδον σαν σκονη 

Θα μπορουσε να τριψω ενα κουταλι του γλυκου κιμα σογιας ,αντι soy protein (ο απολιπασμενος του εμποριου εχει 51 % πρωτεινες ) 
*


*αλλα πιστευω οτι ο αγνος κροκος αυγου ,δινει οτι πρωτεινη θελουμε .Οποιος θελει ομως μπορει να προσθεσει λιγο 

Αφυδατωμενο γαλα μπορουμε να βαλουμε (εμενα μου αρκει το αυγο ) αν παρουμε απο μαρκετ ,τη γνωστη απο παλια μαρκα 
*


*Μισο κουταλι του γλυκου αρκει και περισσευει ... εγω δεν θεωρω και αυτο οτι χρειαζεται ,γιατι ο κροκος που εβαλα σαν ποσοτητα (σε σχεση με την αμυλουχα βαση )  ειναι σιγουρα περισσοτερος σε σχεση με τα αυγα που θα εχει η κρεμα 

προσθεσα και καποια πολυβιταμινη που εχω (να μην κανω και διαφημηση ,γιατι τυχαια πηρα φετος αυτη ) με αμινοξεα και ιχνοστοιχεια ,στην ποσοτητα βαρους που αντιστοιχει (ελαχιστη στο μικρο δειγμα που εφτιαξα ) 

εβαλε και λιγη γυρη ,τοσο για τις βιταμινες, ιχνοστοιχεια  και αμινοξεα που εχει  ,οσο και κυριως για τα ενζυμα που περιεχει ! χωρις να την διαλυσω με νερο ,παρα μονο με τον πολυκοφτη .Εχουν μεινει κατι μπιλακια και ισως καλα ειναι αν καποιος προσθετει ,να την σπα με γουδι νωριτερα 


Την προταση την κανω ,για περιπτωσεις εκτακτες που ψαχνουμε για κρεμα και δεν βρισκουμε ή τα μαγαζια ειναι κλειστα .Αν καποιος εχει αρκετα πουλια και κανει συχνη χρηση (πχ γιατι ο μπαμπας γυρνα σε αλλες μαμαδες και η μαμα μας παρατησε .... ) μπορει να κανει κατι αντιστοιχο σε μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες και εδω ειμαι να τον βοηθησω 


 ......  και ειμαστε οκ ! 


το αποτελεσμα το βλεπετε πιο κατω.Αφρατο αφρατο !!!!*

----------


## xarhs

νιφαδες βρωμης δημητρη πως και δεν προσθεσες????

πολυ ωραια συνταγη........ μου ανοιξε η ορεξη χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## serafeim

και αυτο το ομογενοποιουμε με νερο σωστα;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ καλη μου φαινεται Δημητρη, ομως ειχα διαβασει πως τα αντικολλητικα τηγανια περιεχουν καποιες χημικες ουσιες τοξικες (σε χαμηλο βαθμο) για τον ανθρωπο και θανατηφορες για τα πουλια.. Συγκεκριμενα ειχα διαβασει απο αλλο site πως ο african grey μιας κοπελας πεθανε επι τοπου αφου του εδωσε ενα σνακ που το τηγανισε σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι. Τι πιστευεις εσυ? Εχεις δοκιμασει την κρεμα σε δικους σου νεοσσους?

----------


## jk21

Χαρη νιφαδες βρωμης μπορουμε αντι μπισκοτου 

Ναι Σεραφειμ .Οπως ολες τις κρεμες 




* και οπως οι διαφημησεις για τσιγαρα λενε οτι το καπνισμα βλαπτει σοβαρα την υγεια 

ετσι και γω θα σας θυμιζω ολους ,οτι το ταισμα νεοσσων χωρις να υπαρχει αναγκη στα ιδια τα πουλια ,αλλα μονο στα απατηλα εγω μας , για κτητικοτητα πανω σε εξαρτημενα απο εμας πουλια ή για κερδοσκοπικους λογους (εμποριο πουλιων ταισμενα με κρεμα )  ,βλαπτει σοβαρα την ψυχη μας !!!!

----------


## jk21

οχι Νικο δεν την εχω δοκιμασει ,αλλα θα την βαλω στην αυγοτροφη .Αυτο που λες ισχυει για τηγανια με teflon . Επιπλεον αφου ζεσταθει το τηγανι ,μετα για να μην καει και το αυγο ,το δουλεψα με χαμηλη θερμοκρασια .Μπορουμε καλλιστα να πετυχουμε κατι παρομοιο ,με καπως πιο αργο ρυθμο ,βαζοντας απλωμενους (σπασμενους με πηρουνι ) τους κροκους  πανω σε αντικολλητικο χαρτι ,και να τους θερμανουμε για λιγες  ωρες ,γυρω στους 100-110 βαθμους

----------


## mitsman

τις αναλογιες πως τις εβγαλες???????

----------


## jk21

η κρεμα νεοσσων σε εταιρια που εχει αναλυτικη συσταση των θρεπτικων συστατικων 

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...&ani=140&rac=0

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...&ani=140&rac=0


για τις δυο κρεμες που προτεινει για καναρινια 

εχει 4% περισσοτερο πρωτεινη  και 1 % περισσοτερο λιπαρα ,απο οτι η ξηρη αυγοτροφη της 

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...1607&pro=21609

με βαση αυτη τη λογικη  και γιατι βολευει και στην υφη του παρασκευασματος ,εβαλα μονο τον κροκο ,σε λιγοτερο σε σχεση με αντιστοιχη συνταγης αυγοτροφης μου  ,αμυλουχα βαση ,ενω  προστεθηκε και  πρωτεινη μεσω της πολυβιταμινης και της γυρης ,για να ανεβει το τελικο αποτελεσμα ,μια που το ρυζαλευρο και το μπισκοτο ,εχουν πρωτεινη κατω απο 10 % και ο κροκος  16 %


μην μου μιλησεις για κρισιμες τιμες που πρεπει να τηρηθουν ,ειτε γιατι δεν προτεινω κρεμα νεοσσων για μονιμο ταισμα ,αλλα για να σωθουν ψυχες σε κρισιμες στιγμες  ,ειτε γιατι αναθεμα και αν οι ιδιες οι εταιριες ειχανε στανταρ τιμες 


http://cede.be/en/our-products/produ...d-rearing-food

18%
Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη

4.2%
Πρώτες λίπος




http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact...-baby-bird.php


Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη (λεπτά) .................... 22,0%Ακατέργαστες λιπαρές ουσίες (λεπτά) ......................... 9,0%

----------


## jk21

να πω οτι στην κρεμα πανω που αγορασα ,υπηρχε κολλημενη ταινια με τα συστατικα απο την ελληνικη αντιπροσωπεια .θα κανω ελεγχο αν ταιριαζουν με της μαμας εταιριας που υπαρχουν στην ιστοσελιδα και θα σας πω ,αν ταυτιζονται .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο (υπηρχαν αλλα πανω στη συσκευασια και κατω απο την ταινια ) γιατι απλα ανα περιοδο ,αναλογο με την αμυλουχα βαση ...  μπορει να αλλαζει και η συσταση

----------


## mitsman

> μην μου μιλησεις για κρισιμες τιμες που πρεπει να τηρηθουν ,ειτε γιατι δεν προτεινω κρεμα νεοσσων για μονιμο ταισμα ,αλλα για να σωθουν ψυχες σε κρισιμες στιγμες  ,ειτε γιατι αναθεμα και αν οι ιδιες οι εταιριες ειχανε στανταρ τιμες


ετσι το δεχομαι..... και δεν μου λες, το εκανες χυλο να δει αν δεν σβολιαζει αυτο το πραγμα?

----------


## jk21

> ...... και δεν μου λες, το εκανες χυλο να δει αν δεν σβολιαζει αυτο το πραγμα?


κανονικα Θωμα δεν επρεπε να σου πω ,αλλα στο λεω : δεν σβολιαζει καθολου !!! αν εχεις διαλυσει σκετο ανθος ορυζης ... ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα .Το θες πηχτο χυλο ή υδαρο ,να το βγαλω αυριο φωτο να το ανεβασω;

----------


## mitsman

αν δεν το κανω εγω να το δω..... δεν πιστευω τιποτα..... ποτε θα εχεις ετοιμη συνταγη να μην καθομαι να αγοραζω κρεμες για ταισμα εξολοκληρου?

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω αυτο που εχω να πω, ειναι οτι με αυτη την κρεμα ανετα μεγαλωνεις και παιδι. :Happy0159: 

*ηθελα εδω και καιρο να σου πω να φτιαξεις μια συνταγη για αυγοτροφη, με αφιδατωμενο αυγο, για τα παιδια που δεν θελουν να μαγειρευουν. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω ,οτι οταν πατησα τον κροκο με το πηρουνι στο τηγανι και αφυδατωθηκε ,στην συνεχεια η μιξη με το ανθος ορυζης και το πτι μπερ ,εγινε σε πολυκοφτη τυπου multi .Για αυτο η τελικη ομοιογενης μορφη 

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ αν δεν το ειχα κανει τοσο καιρο ,ειναι γιατι δεν θελω να βοηθησω τζαμπατηδες που κλεβουνε πουλια απο φωλιες να ταιζουν οικονομικα και ποιοτικα και γιατι δεν θελω να βοηθησω ατομα που κλεβουν εντελως μωρα ,παπαγαλους απο τους γονεις τους ,για να τους ταισουν και να δημιουργησουν εξαρτηση των πουλιων σε αυτους .Θα εχεις καταλαβει οτι και οι δυο αυτες κατηγοριες ειναι για μενα << κοκκινο πανι >> .Παρολα αυτα αρκετες φορες ειδα περιστατικα εδω μεσα ,οπου υπηρξε η αναγκη μιας τετοιας συνταγης .Οταν ομως παιρνοντας στα χερια μου ενα τετοιο σκευασμα και ειδα και εκει bakery και egg products ,πηρα ... στροφες ... 

ευχομαι να γινει ορθη χρηση ...  

* υπαρχει και πολυ φθηνοτερο γαλα απο το regilait ,με το ονομα γνωστης αλυσιδας σουπερ μαρκετ (ιδιας με το κουσκους για οσους ξερουν ) 

* υπαρχει ετοιμη σκονη κροκου ή ασπραδιου ή και πληρους αυγου ,σε μαγαζια με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης  (και σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα και βοτανα επισης ) .Προτιμω         να το αφυδατωσει καποιος μονος του ομως ,γιατι τα αυγα για ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ χρηση στη ζαχαροπλαστικη που αφυδατωνονται για αυτο το σκοπο ,ειναι β διαλογης ... δεν τονιζω τυχαια το << ανθρωπινη >> .Προφανως για αφυδατωση και χρηση σε ζωοτροφες πχ ετοιμες αυγοτροφες   θα ειναι ... Α διαλογης; 

* σε παρομοια μερη ,καθαρη πρωτεινη σογιας ,αλλα και λεκιθινη ,βασικη πηγη χολινης

----------


## jk21

> ..... ποτε θα εχεις ετοιμη συνταγη


τι ακριβως εννοεις περισσοτερο << ετοιμη >>  σε σχεση με την παρουσα; να βαλω γαλα σκονη και σκονη κιμα σογια ;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> τι ακριβως εννοεις περισσοτερο << ετοιμη >>  σε σχεση με την παρουσα; να βαλω γαλα σκονη και σκονη κιμα σογια ;


Οχι, εννοει να φτιαξεις μια σπιτικη κρεμα για μονιμο ταισμα κι οχι σε περιπτωσεις αναγκης..

----------


## mitsman

> Οχι, εννοει να φτιαξεις μια σπιτικη κρεμα για μονιμο ταισμα κι οχι σε περιπτωσεις αναγκης..


Πως με πιανεις πως με πιανεις!!

----------


## jk21

Νικολακη εισαι στο μυαλο του Μητσου μου φαινεται και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι παλι θα σε επαινουσε μολις το διαβασε ... 

το ιδιο μου ειπε και το πρωι που μιλησαμε ,πριν το γραψεις 

θα αναφερω λοιπον οτι μια χαρα κανει και για μονιμο ταισμα ..... επειδη ομως τον Μητσο εγω τον εχω γεννησει ,ηξερα τι θα μου ελεγε και κρατουσα καβατζα τις απαντησεις .... αν παρολα αυτα μου γκρινιαζε (γιατι για να δωσει κατι στα πουλια του πρεπει να ειναι σιγουρος για την ασφαλεια του και την αξια του !!! )  ε απλα δεν θα αποδεχομουν αυτο που αποδεχομαι τωρα

ετσι κι αλλιως για ακομη μια φορα δηλωνω οτι ειμαι εναντιον του ταισματος ,παρα μονο σε αναγκη .Σε πουλια οπως οι παπαγαλοι,που δινεται για βελτιωση της εξημερωσης τους  ,πρεπει να γινεται μονο οταν απογαλακτιστουν απο τους γονεις (για λογους μη αποκλειστικης εξαρτησης απο αυτον που ταιζει ,αλλα και λογους υγειας ,αφου το ανοσοποιητικο ειναι πια πιο δυνατο )

----------


## mitsman

Οταν λεμε εκτακτη αναγκη και αποκλειστικο ταισμα με αυτη την συνταγη δεν εννοω κατι αλλο!!!! 

Αυτο που εννοω ειναι οταν θα παραστει τετοια αναγκη να μπορουμε εξολοκληρου να μεγαλωσουμε τα μικρα με αυτη την συνταγη και οχι με ενα σκευασμα το οποιο δεν ξερουμε τι περιεχει τελικα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Η κρεμα αραβοσιτου δεν κανει για εκτακτη αναγκη? Καπου ειχα διαβασει εδω μεσα οτι κανει αλλα μονο για εκτακτη αναγκη και πως ειναι πολυ θρεπτικη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν εχω μεγαλωσει νεοσσους στο στομα με τη συνταγη αυτη ,αλλα ειμαι 100 % σιγουρος οτι ειναι ικανη και με το παραπανω !!! 

Νικο το εχουμε ξανασυζητησει ... η κρεμα αραβοσιτου ειναι σκευασμα που γινεται με γαλα .δεν μας κανει

----------


## mitsman

Αν εισαι τοσο σιγουρος θα το δοκιμασω και το κριμα στο λαιμο σου..... αν ομως πετυχει... ενα αγαλμα προς τιμην σου!

----------


## jk21

δεν θελω αγαλμα ... μαρμαρωμενος θα πρεπει να βαλω γλωσσα μεσα   :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## demis

Eχαριστουμε πολυ για τη συνταγη εγω τον φεβρουαριο το εζησα αυτο που λετε απολυτη αναγκη με 3 παπαγαλακια εγω ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι μπορω να αναμυξω ανθος ορυζης με αυγο και πτιμπερ και αυτο τους εδινα... Ευτυχως ολα πηγαν καλα, πιστευω οταν ειναι απολυτη αναγκη ο θεος βλεπει και πανε ολα καλα αμα δει οτι δεν μπορεις να ακνεις κατι πιο εφικτο.. Ενω οταν ξερει οτι το κανεις απο τσιγκουνια η για κερδος ακομα και ολα σωστα να τα κανεις ακομα κι αν εχεις την καλυτερη κρεμα δεν θα πανε τοσο καλα. Εγω ετσι κι αλλιως και με μια μπλουζα να μεινω  που λεει ο λογος αν χρειαστω κατι για τα ζωα μου θα το αγορασω και ειναι για μενα ευχαριστηση πιο πολυ το ευχαριστιεμαι οταν αγοραζω κατι απο πετσοπ παρα οταν αγορασω κατι για μενα πχ ενα κινητο.

----------


## σταυρος20

παιδια εγω που εχω ενα θεμα με τα μικρα τωρα κανω το εξης: κουακερ,αυγο,γυρη(ελαχιστη)  ,σουπιοκοκκαλο σκονη στο μιξερ με ζεστο νερο αφηνω να κρυωσει και προσθετω πολυβιταμινη!!!ενα και εν ειναι για τα μικρα!3 φορες τη μερα και τα υπολοιπα οι γονεις!δοκιμαστε το!

----------


## jk21

σε τι θερμοκρασια το αφηνεις να κρυωσει; αφου ταιζουν οι γονεις γιατι ταιζεις και συ;

----------


## σταυρος20

39 περιπου!γιατι οι γονεις ετοιμαζονταιι για 2η γεννα και ταιζουν ελαχιστα...δν θελω να χασω πουλια χωρις λογο...

----------


## demis

Και κατι ακομα δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εγω δεν καταλαβα πως θα καταφερουμε να κανουμε το μιγμα σε σκονη? και αν το κανουμε σκονη ποσο καιρο μπορει να συντηρηθει? θελει να ειναι σε ψυγειο? Ααα και κατι ασχετο πολυβιταμινες εννοεις τις κλασσικες που δινουμε και στα μεγαλα πουλακια? και πως τις τοποθετουμε στο μιγμα διαλυμενες στο νερακι? Θεωρω οτι αν δεν μου λυθουν αυτες οι αποριες προφανως θα τα κανω ολα μανταρα.

----------


## jk21

> θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω ,οτι οταν πατησα τον κροκο με το πηρουνι στο τηγανι και αφυδατωθηκε ,στην συνεχεια η μιξη με το ανθος ορυζης και το πτι μπερ ,εγινε σε πολυκοφτη τυπου multi .Για αυτο η τελικη ομοιογενης μορφη


με αυτο τον τροπο γινεται ομοιογενης σκονη (δεν το ειχα πει αρχικα ,αλλα μετα διευκρινισθηκε ) 

αν ημουν 100 % σιγουρος οτι ετσι γινεται πληρη αφυδατωση ,θα σου ελεγα για μηνες .Αρκει να διατηρειται στο ψυγειο .Για σιγουρια ομως να το διατηρεις στην καταψυξη για μηνες και να βγαζεις λιγες ωρες πριν χορηγησεις ,λιγη ποσοτητα .Επειδη δεν εχει υγρασια ,δεν πετρωνει εντελως .Στο ψυγειο (συντηρηση )  απο την ημερα που το εφτιαξα ,μεχρι σημερα ,μοσχοβολα 

ναι τις κλασσικες αλλα εννοω ,οσες ειναι σε σκονη ,ωστε να μπορει να ανακατευθει ομοιομορφα .Χρειαζεται ελαχιστη εκτος αν φτιαξεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα κρεμας .Αν το ανθος ορυζης ειναι φρεσκο και ανοιγμενο λιγοτερο απο μηνα ,αρκουν και αυτες που εκεινο εχει .Στην πιο πανω συνταγη ,αν ειναι σε ποσοτητα ,μπορει να προστεθει και μεχρι 5 % σκονη γαλακτος

----------


## mitsman

Θα μπορουσε κατι τετοιο να δωθει αυτουσιο σε γονεις που ταιζουν μικρα?

----------


## jk21

γιατι οχι; αλλα η συγκεκριμενη πρακτικη ,γινεται για να εχει μορφη σκονης ευδιαλυτης για κρεμα .Τα μεγαλυτερα πουλια μπορει να παρουν και πιο μεγαλο κοκκο στο στομα τους και οχι απαραιτητα αφυδατωμενο αυγο (μεγαλυτερη επεξεργασια ..... χασιμο καποιων βιταμινων ) αλλα επισης μπορουμε σε εκεινα να δωσουμε βαση απο βρωμη (νιφαδες σε αψητο μιγμα ή αλευρι για κεικ ) που για μενα λογω καποιων θειουχων βασικων αμινοξεων ,χαμηλων σε αλλα σιτηρα ,ειναι κορυφαια σαν δημητριακο ,με την κινοα μονο να υπερτερει (εκεινη ειναι στην ουσια ψευτοδημητριακο ,αλλα εχει και κεινη αμυλουχο προφιλ με χαμηλα λιπαρα και υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε αμινοξεα )

----------


## Ρία

κυριε δημήτρη!! εχω διαβάσει ότι τα αντικολλητικά είναι απαγορευτικά για παπαγαλους! για τα καναρίνια δεν ισχύει το ίδιο;;;;;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ρια, διαβασε τα post #4 και #6..

----------


## Ρία

χαχα!! οκ νικ!! ευχαριστώ...
μα να μένω πάντα πίσω;; τι κατασταση είναι αυτη;  :Character0005:

----------


## serafeim

Απροσεκτη!!!

----------


## Ρία

:Mad0045:  :Mad0045:  :Mad0045:  :Mad0045: 

λες πολλά εσυ....

----------


## jk21

επι του θεματος ....

----------


## sarantopoulos

Για σας παιδιά είμαι καινούργιος στον χώρο τον πουλιών και άτυχος ταυτόχρονα.  
  Είχα ένα ατύχημα με ένα ζευγάρι καναρινιών από 1 αρπακτικό ( μάλλον κουκουβάγια ) που μου έφαγε την μάνα , και 2 μικρά ήταν ψόφια στον πάτο του κλούβιου μαζί με την μισοφαγομενη μάνα. Ο πατέρας είναι και  αυτός σακατεμένος και μάλλον δεν θα την γλιτώσει ( πράγμα που ελπίζω να μην γίνει ) . Μου μείναν από τα 6 μόνο τα 4 μικρά ορφανά και ο φίλος μου που μου τα κανε δώρο για την γέννηση της κόρης μου μου έδωσε λίγη τροφή του εμπορίου για νεοσσούς και τα μεγαλώνω εγώ τώρα στο χέρι ( όπως λέει ο Αντρέας ) .  Τώρα με την κρίση και την ανεργία δεν βγαίνω να αγοράσω στο μαγαζί ολόκληρο κουτί κρεμάς και σε λίγες μέρες θα τελειώσει η κρεμα . Γιαυτό και εγώ κατέφυγα εδώ να ρωτήσω αν κάνει η συγκεκριμένη συνταγή για αποκλειστικό τάισμα τον μικρών μου ( να τρέφονται αποκλείστηκα με αυτήν την συνταγή ). οι νεοσσοί μου είναι 6 ήμερον σήμερα . Ευχαριστήσω προκαταβολικά .

----------


## jk21

ναι μπορεις και αν μενεις καπου , που μπορεις να πας στο κεντρο της αθηνας ,στην ευρυπιδου ,μπορω να σου στειλω πμ με μαγαζι να βρεις και σκονη ασπραδι με 80 % πρωτεινη που μπορεις να δωσεις σαν συμπληρωμα αντι κιμα σογιας ή σκονης γαλακτος .Εχει χυμα με 22 αν θυμαμαι το κιλο αλλα με 2 ευρω παιρνεις ποσοτητα που θα σου φτασει για μηνες ,οχι για μια γεννα

----------


## sarantopoulos

Μένω στο Αγρίνιο αλά έχω την μάνα μου είναι για κάτι δουλείες στην Αθήνα στην θεία μου  όποτε πιστεύω θα μπορεί να το βρει το κατάστημα αν της πω την οδό .

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω πμ

----------


## jk21

> *2 κουταλιες ανθους ορυζης Γιωτης 
> *
> 
> *1 μονο μπισκοτο πτι μπερ 
> *
> 
> 
> *Εβρασα ενα αυγο 12 λεπτα και τον κροκο τον πατησα με πηρουνι σε τηγανι αντικολλητικο (στην αρχη με δυνατη φωτια και μετα μολις ζεσταθηκε με χαμηλη ) και συνεχιζα πανω στο τηγανι το ανακατεμα ,ωστε συντομα αφυδατωθηκε και εγινε σχεδον σαν σκονη 
> 
> ...



σε αυτα τα πιο πανω ,θα μπορουσες να προσθετεις και μισο κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο σκονη αυγου και εισαι οχι οκ ,αλλα φουλ οκ . επειδη βαζεις ασπραδι σε σκονη ,μπορεις να μην βαλεις κροκο ,ουτε σογια κιμα ,αλλα τοτε θα βαλεις 1 κοφτο κουταλακι ασπραδι σε σκονη και θα αφρατεψεις το ολο αποτελεσμα με μισο κουταλι του γλυκου ελαιολαδο

----------


## sarantopoulos

Ο κύριος ******** που είναι και συντοπίτης μου θα με προμηθεύσει 1 κουτί κρέμας και τον ευχαριστήσω δημοσιά.  
 Για να μην τρέχω ώμος την τελευταία στιγμή πάλι για  τυχών κανένα ατύχημα  μπορεί να δώσει κάποιος της αναλογίες της συνταγής για 1 ποσότητα περίπου μισού κιλού ?  
 Γιατί έχω μπει στην πρίζα και είπα αν τα καταφέρω να τα σώσω του χρόνου θα τα ξανά ζευγαρώσω.




Πέρα από την πλάκα πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν πάρα πολύ άνθρωποι που έχουν επισκεφθεί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα εδώ και έχουν βοηθηθεί αρκετά .  Δεν έχω βρει στο διαδίκτυο πιο συγκεκριμένο και ταυτόχρονα  τόσο αναπτυγμένο θέμα στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα .

----------


## jk21

θα το δω αργοτερα και πιστευω μεχρι το βραδυ θα βγαλω τα ποσα των συστατικων

----------


## sarantopoulos

Αν βγάλει κάποιος την αναλογία που ζήτω να μην φτιάχνω σε κάθε τάισμα καινούργια αν χρειαστεί ξανά ( που δεν το εύχομαι ). θα φτιάνω και λίγο παραπάνω να ταΐζω και την κόρη μου μαζί με τα μικρά που είναι 3 μηνών .  :wink:   ( πλακα κανω )  ::

----------


## sarantopoulos

Μίλαγα με την γιαγιά μου που είναι 85 χρονών και μου είπε μια παρόμοια συνταγή που έδινε στα κοτοπουλάκια όταν έβγαιναν από το αυγό τους. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν φυράματα κτλ. για κοτόπουλα και έφτιαχναν αυτοσχέδια φυράματα ( τα πιο γευστικά κοτόπουλα γινόταν τότε . Τώρα είναι άνοστα τελιος σαν χαρτί ) . Μόνο που αντί για άνθουςορυζης  χρησιμοποιούσαν καλαμποκίσιο αλεύρι η ριζάλεβρο και αντί για μπισκότο ( πολυτέλεια τότε ) φρυγανιά από παλιό ψωμί ( παξιμάδι ) .

----------


## xarhs

και εγω στα κοτοπουλακια μου δεν δινω φυραματα. φτιαχνω απο αλευρι καλαμποκι διαφορα , ακομη και αυγα τα ταιζω

----------


## jk21

η συσκευασια ανθους ορυζης γιωτης 
150 γρ 

τριμμενο μπισκοτο τυπου πτι μπερ 
100 γρ 

τριμμενος κιμας σογιας 
50γρ 

κροκος σε σκονη (εχει εκει που θα παρεις και ασπραδι ,αν θυμαμαι γυρω στα 10 με 15 το κιλο )
25 γρ

ασπραδι σε σκονη  50 γρ 

αν βαλεις δικου σου κροκους και τους αφυδατωσεις ,θελει 4 τουλαχιστον αντι του κροκου σε σκονη 


αν δεν θελεις να βαλεις καποιο απο τα παραπανω υλικα ,σου λεω πως να το αντικαταστησεις αν μου πεις ποιο

----------


## sarantopoulos

Οχι είναι μια χαρά . Με μπέρδεψε στην αρχή με την γύρη και της πολιβιταμινες . Από αυτά να βάλω?  Αν ναι πόσο και τι πολιβιταμινες ?
Βγαίνω και μπαίνω απότομα γιατί έχω την μικρή που ξυπνάει  sory για αυτό.

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις οτι λεω στο ποστ 48 και μεσα σε αυτα σιγουρα το ασπραδι σε σκονη ,δεν χρειαζεται η γυρη

----------


## eyes lf

> *2 κουταλιες ανθους ορυζης Γιωτης*
> 
> *1 μονο μπισκοτο πτι μπερ 
> *
> 
> 
> *Εβρασα ενα αυγο 12 λεπτα και τον κροκο τον πατησα με πηρουνι σε τηγανι αντικολλητικο (στην αρχη με δυνατη φωτια και μετα μολις ζεσταθηκε με χαμηλη ) και συνεχιζα πανω στο τηγανι το ανακατεμα ,ωστε συντομα αφυδατωθηκε και εγινε σχεδον σαν σκονη 
> **  ο αγνος κροκος αυγου ,δινει οτι πρωτεινη θελουμε 
> ** 
> ...




καλησπερα σας ....
Δημητρη - jk21 =>( *προσθετεις νερο ?* εαν ναι *ποσο νερο σε ml please* για την πιο πανω ποσοτιτα 
*ή προσθετεις το βρασμενο ασπραδι αντι νερο ???*

----------


## jk21

oχι δεν εχω προσθεσει τιποτα αλλο απο οσα γραφει η συνταγη .Νερο μπαινει χλιαρο 39 βαθμων ,κατα την διαλυση και παροχη (θελει λιγο πιο υψηλη θερμοκρασια ωστε με την μιξη των υλικων να ερθει στους 39 )

----------


## eyes lf

υπηρξε η αναγκη μιας τετοιας συνταγης.... εσωσαμε τον Μπενγιαμην !!!
ευχαριστω Δημητρη !!!!

*βιντεο ταιζμα του Μπενγιαμην με τη κρεμα*  :Love0001: 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...53245740897691

----------


## jimk1

Καλυτερα και πιο ευκολα για σενα και για το πουλακι ειναι να το ταιζεις με συριγα (οχι με την μεταλικη βελονα που παει στον προλοβο κατευθειαν)σκετη

αν συνεχισεις με οδοντογλυφιδα  για να ανταποκρινονται τα πουλακια πιο προθυμα εχει το ενα δαχτυλο σου σε επαφη μαζι τους.

----------


## greenalex1996

> *Προσφατα ετυχε να αγορασω για φιλικο μου προσωπο κρεμα για νεοσσους .Βασικα για αλλη πηγαινα ,αλλη χρειαστηκε να παρω ,λογω ελλειψης αυτης που μου ειχε ζητηθει .Πηρα λοιπον στα περιεργα χερια μου και με τα γεματα περιεργια ματια μου ,διαβασα τα συστατικα στην αγγλικα 
> *
> *rice  ,dried bakery products  , dried whole eggs ,soy protein ,sugars ,dried milk protein και μια λιστα απο πολυβιταμινες ,ιχνοστοιχεια και αμινοξεα* 
> *
> Πηρα λοιπον και γω* 
> 
> *2 κουταλιες ανθους ορυζης Γιωτης ,το οποιο εχει και καποιες βιταμινες προσθετες και πρεβιοτικα ( φρουκτολιγοσακχαριτες )  αντι του απλου ρυζαλευρου της συνταγης 
> *
> 
> ...


Καλησπερα, εχω μερικες αποριες..
Αντι για πτι μπερ αλλο μπισκοτο δεν γινετε?
Αντι για κιμα σογιας μπορουμε να βαλουμε σκονη πρωτεινης ρυζιου?
Αντι για ασπραδι με κροκο.. Μπορουμε να βαλουμε 2 ασπραδια χωρις κροκο?
Επισης την θερμοκρασια του μειγματος πως την μετραμε? Πρεπει να ειναι 39- 42 C νομιζω..

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ποιο συγκεκριμενα μπισκοτο ; αν εχει παρομοια διατροφικη αξια ωστε να δινει τις πρωτεινες που πρεπει  , αν οταν θρυματισθει εχει παρομοια υφη και οχι χοντροκοκκη ,αν δεν εχει αλλα προσθετα υλικα πχ σοκολατα ,τοτ ε ναι η πρωτεινη ρυζιου , ποσο % πρωτεινες εχει; το σκετο ασπραδι  , απλα δεν σου δινει καποιες απαραιτητες λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να γινεται η κρεμα σε χλιαρο γαλα με κανονικα λιπαρα αναγκαστικα ή να διαλυεται πολυβιταμινη η θερμοκρασια κρεμας ειτε θελει ειδικο θερμομετρο ειτε την ριχνεις πανω στο χερι σου (απο την πανω του μερια σκεψου μεταξυ αντιχειρα και δεικτη  και αν δεν σε καιει ισα ισα ,τοτε ειναι οκ πανω κατω ) .Η ιδανικη θερμοκρασια ειναι 38 με 40

----------


## Panos_sk_

Αντι για κιμα σογιας, θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε πρωτεινη σογιας (γνωστης επωνυμιας) με ποσοστο 67%; Η καποιο αλλο συμπληρωμα;

----------


## jk21

Φυσικα μπορεις .Ο κιμας εχει 52 % αρα και με μικροτερη ποσοτητα μπορεις την ιδια παροχη πρωτεινη οταν αυτη εχει 67  %  .Αν μαλιστα ειναι πιστοποιημενη οτι δεν ειναι απο μεταλλαγμενη σογια (γενετικα τροποποιημενη μπορει να λεει ) ακομα καλυτερα

----------

